# MoYu (魔域) WeiLong (威龍) new mechanism 3x3x3 speed cube (20 TESTERS WANTED!)



## calvinfan (May 31, 2013)

*Edit : MoYu WCA Competition Scholarship Scheme (3x3x3 Cube event, Single)*
*For the cuber who break the current WCA world record of 3x3x3 Cube event, Single, in the official WCA competition, we shall offer him/her RMB 10,000 ( about USD 1,600 ) as scholarship.
The record has to be officially released on WCA web site. Video records and pictures to show the record breaking moment, using the MoYu cube is required and essential to redeem the scholarship. Else, it may not be qualified to redeem. 
MoYu cubes currently including HuanYing and WeiLong, more will come within this year.

WCA world record (3x3x3 Cube event, Single)：http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single
Expired date : 31 Dec 2013 *
____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Brand : MoYu (魔域) 
Name : WeiLong (威龍)
Size : 57x57x57mm
Testing Prototype Color : White body

The speed cube is designed and invented by another outstanding MOYU designer in 2012. Patent and copyright are granted in April 2013.
Having the 1st prototype test, the corner-cutting, anti-popping and turning stability have already reached the top level of the speed cubes in the market.
And, the final version and the mass produced ones will be even better. 
The adverse corner-cutting goes all the way to 1/2 piece ! With anti-poping system, POP is not easy. Essential for speed cube.
If you wanna break the records, get one for yourself! 

<<<20 TESTERS WANTED!>>>
For those interested, please leave your name, email and WCA records in the thread below.
Closing time : 7 June 24:00 am ( Hong Kong time )
- 10 testers will be chosen from the WCA top 40 world record holders (3x3x3 Cube event, Single)
( if you one of them, please contact me, [email protected], as soon as possible )
http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single 
- the rest 10 testers will be chosen from this thread as usual
*PS: izovire will announce the results.*

Thanks for your support. Cheers. ^^


----------



## Username (May 31, 2013)

Kim Jokinen
Finland
Youtube Channel
WCA ID

I average about 15 seconds on 3x3, 4 seconds on 2x2, 1 minute on 4x4 and 1:40 on 3BLD. You can find all my PB's in my signature

2nd in Finland for 2x2 average and Pyraminx Single (Top 300 in the world in both)
3rd in Finland for 3BLD (Top 300 in the world)

E-mail: [email protected]

Only been cubing for 9 months, so getting faster all the time

If I get it, I will review it for the Finnish, Swedish and English communities 

Please?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 31, 2013)

Name: Collin Burns

Email: [email protected]

WCA Records:

*9.86 official 3x3 average* 
(74th in the world, 15th in the USA)

*16.86 official one-handed average* 
(66th in the world, 14th in the USA)

More Records

I also have a youtube channel with 775+ subscribers. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/collinbxyz

*Unofficially*, I am sub-10 for 3x3 and sub-16 for one-handed.

Sub-9 average of 12:


Spoiler


----------



## Ollie (May 31, 2013)

Ollie Frost
UK
2012FROS01
OliverFrostBLD (YouTube)
5BLD 3rd in the world
[email protected]


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2013)

Ben Whitmore
[email protected]
WCA: 2.34 2x2 average, 11.27 3x3 average, 9.05 3x3 single, 21.94 OH average, 18.75 OH single



Ollie said:


> 5BLD 3rd in the world



yar 5bld is 3rd in the world for 3x3 average
Lol !


----------



## TheJCube (May 31, 2013)

Although my chances are little, free cubes are cool

Name: Justin Badua
Email: [email protected]
WCA: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BADU01
Top 1000 in the world for 3x3 average.


----------



## Gordon (May 31, 2013)

Maybe a slower Cuber should test the cube too:

- Name: Gordon
- No WCA Profile (yet)
- 3x3 times range between 20 and 35 seconds...
- Email: [email protected]


----------



## samkli (May 31, 2013)

Name: Samuel Klingström
WCA Records: 10.66 3x3 single, 12.06 3x3 average 2012KLIN03
Email:[email protected]


----------



## windhero (May 31, 2013)

I want cyoubx to have it. We really need a good, neutral and objective first impressions video/review.

Any chance for a specified release date? I read from somewhere that it would be released in the upcoming months, does this mean before summer is over?

And for the luls:

Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/giu1644
Email: giu0coco (.a.) gmail.com
No WCA, averaging around 20.15 seconds currently on 3x3.


----------



## stensgaard (May 31, 2013)

Calvin, any chance you could upload some screenshots of the different pieces, for those of us not fast enough to get a test copy? 

and +1 more vote for cyoubx


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

Well I'll hit the turf this time 

name: Kattenvriendin (not putting my real name on a forum  but you know the name Calvin)
email: [email protected]
I have a WCA record, I can PM that.
All my times are in the siggie.

Cubing with relatively loose cubes, very nitpicky about tensioning a cube, likes perfection there  


Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/kattenvriendin

Fastest Dutch female speedcuber on the 3x3 and the 4x4 as of June 2


----------



## Ollie (May 31, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> yar 5bld is 3rd in the world for 3x3 average
> Lol !



*5953th in the world

Much better :tu


----------



## windhero (May 31, 2013)

Comparing to the HuanYing seems like we got wider rounder torpedos, no open pieces, dayan style corner pieces and a rounded center. To me it looks like this wont be as loud as the HuanYing and maybe smoother? Hopefully the performance wont take a drop because of it!


----------



## JillianFraser (May 31, 2013)

Name: Jillian Fraser
WCA Profile: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012FRAS01
Records: Sub 17 on 3x3 unofficially, sub 1:15 on 4x4 unofficially, top 100 in north america for average/single for 6x6/7x7
Email: jdfraser95(at)yahoo.com


----------



## MarcelP (May 31, 2013)

Marcel Poots
WCA record single 29 seconds. I just received my pre order HuangYing and I love it.


----------



## Florian (May 31, 2013)

Florian L. Kreyssig
Germany
Youtube Channel
WCA ID

I average about 11 seconds on 3x3, 4 seconds on 2x2, 50 seconds on 4x4 and 1:28 on 5x5

E-mail: [email protected]

I also was one of the people that uploaded a video-review for the Moyu HuanYing.


----------



## MisterChris (May 31, 2013)

Christophe Koss
Rubikschris(at)hotmail.com
WCA pbs: Single: 22.34 avg: 26.35 (About a year ago, ~20 seconds avg now)


----------



## Applecow (May 31, 2013)

Adrian Lehmann
Germany
WCA Profile
I average around 11-12 seconds in 3x3 and 40 seconds in 3x3 Blindfolded

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 31, 2013)

Name: Christopher Olson
Email: [email protected]
WCA records: 2x2 world record holder, 10.07 3x3 average, 16.83 one handed average.


----------



## Thaynara (May 31, 2013)

Name: Thaynara S. de Oliveira 
WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011OLIV03

I'm officially the faster female cuber in South America with an average of 13.00!

Email: [email protected]


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 31, 2013)

Name: Aaron Abramowitz
WCA profile: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ABRA01
I have been cubing since 2008, so i have a lot of experience with which cubes are good and which cubes are not. 
email: [email protected]


----------



## KongShou (May 31, 2013)

According to the owner of Dayan, this cube is a knockoff of Dayan. Thread in mf8 forum. Can't find the link I'm using my phone.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 31, 2013)

Name: Daniel Sheppard
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2009SHEP01
Former 4bld and 5bld WR holder. Ranked 2nd in the world now
WCA Delegate for the UK


----------



## ErikJ (May 31, 2013)

Name: Erik Johnson
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JOHN02

been cubing for 9 years. was the fastest petrus solver worldwide for several years before switching to CFOP. I'm only about half a second away from being in the top 40 cubers for 3x3 single.


----------



## gc7 (May 31, 2013)

Name: Angel Niko
Gmail:[email protected]
WCA:No competition ine my country
2x2:sub 5
3x3:sub 15


----------



## calvinfan (May 31, 2013)

KongShou said:


> According to the owner of Dayan, this cube is a knockoff of Dayan. Thread in mf8 forum. Can't find the link I'm using my phone.


This is not KO, WeiLong has it own patent in China. 
Do you think fangshi is a KO ? then, why WeiLong ?


----------



## KongShou (May 31, 2013)

calvinfan said:


> This is not KO, WeiLong has it own patent in China.
> Do you think fangshi is a KO ? then, why WeiLong ?



Not accusing anyone with anything, just a bit of background info. The weilong thread got taken down u see


----------



## ncube (May 31, 2013)

Name: Nat Baylon
gmail: [email protected]
wca: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BAYL01
I average about 10-12 seconds on 3x3


----------



## angham (May 31, 2013)

Angus Hamill
WCA
15.96 single, 17.68 avg
YouTube
Just in case you wanted somebody in the 'kind of but not really' speed range
email: [email protected]


----------



## Riley (May 31, 2013)

Name: Riley Woo
Email: [email protected]
WCA records: 8.68 3x3 single, 10.38 3x3 average, 47.36 3x3 Blindfolded single


----------



## mentalbaby (May 31, 2013)

Matthew Lee
[email protected]
No WCA, Average about 20-35 seconds


----------



## makssl6911 (May 31, 2013)

Hm, i'd love to have it. I'm on the slower end averaging about 25 seconds, but maybe a slower cuber should also test it out? 
I have never been to a competition :3 My email is: [email protected]
And also, 1+ for Cyoubx


----------



## Noahaha (May 31, 2013)

Noah Arthurs
[email protected]
Official 36.69 3BLD (US NR)
Official 12/13 MBLD (NAR)
YouTube: www.youtube.com/NoahCubes


----------



## CuberCritic (May 31, 2013)

Name: Derek Drapp
Email: [email protected]
WCA: None

I have several years of experience and a website that is dedicated to cube reviews along with a youtube channel. Both are fairly new and doing well. Best 3x3 solve is 13.76 seconds. I review cubes within a day or two of receiving them, and I thoroughly examine the cube for the viewers. Thank you for your time.

PR 3x3: 13.76 seconds
Average: 20 seconds

Website: www.cubercritic.com
Youtube: www.youtube.com/Cubercritic


----------



## DzoDzo (May 31, 2013)

Hi.
I'm from Poland and I can be a tester, because i will promote this cube really well on my YT channel 
Name: Radek
e-mail: [email protected]
My WCA: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012DROZ02
My YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/RadekDzoDzo
3x3x3 PB: 10.481 , AVG5 18.03
3x3x3 BLD: 1:43.07
2x2x2: 1.63

I hope you will choose me, because speedcubing is very popular in Poland now, and with me this cube can find a lot of clients 
Greetings from Poland,
Radek


----------



## oskarinmix (May 31, 2013)

Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras
Email : [email protected]
WCA 2013CONT01

im from venezuela, the speedcubig is new in this country but there a long comunnity here, Soon we will be official, im interesting in a prototype, am im interesting in to buy a long quantity of pieces for southamerican people. i also do review of cubes (In spanish and English too for all cubes in SA)

Thank you so much in advanced, hoping i can get a prototype

PB N-O 3x3x3 10.22
PB Official 14.09
facebook group : www.facebook.com/groups/rubikvenezuela
website: www.rubikvenezuela.com
youtube: djoscarmix
best regards


----------



## Jhahoua (May 31, 2013)

Name: Joshua
Email: [email protected]
My WCA 3x3 records: 14.61 Single and 17.06 average
My YouTube (It has 1,650+ subscribers) http://www.youtube.com/user/JhahouaRubiks

(P.s. I have a lot of the other newer 3x3's that have come out lately)


----------



## tschakopeta (May 31, 2013)

Name: Jakob Obleser
WCA Profile: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013OBLE01
YouTube-Channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/tschakopeta
E-Mail: [email protected]

I don't really like my current 3x3s. I'd like to get a new one!


----------



## Nate (May 31, 2013)

Nathaniel Berg 
Sweden 
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012BERG04
my Email is [email protected]
i have been cubeing for a year and speed solving for some month 
iam getting faster whole time
I avg around 17seconds right now on the 3x3
The puzzel that iam best in is rubiks clock i Avg around 10-12 seconds and really want to get faster. i have never compet in clock before but i i will do that in the summer!
would be really cool to try a new puzzel and give it my final toughts aboute it.


----------



## AndersB (May 31, 2013)

Name: Anders Berggren
WCA Records: 11.66 3x3 single, 13.43 3x3 average. My WCA page.
Email:[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Lagom (May 31, 2013)

Anton Ljunghusen
PB: 14.37
[email protected]
Haven't got a youtube but I´ll be sure to put up a review here, and on YT of course 
I do like the Huangying and hopefully I´ll like this one!!


----------



## KillerSmith (May 31, 2013)

Victor Vidal
I dont have WCA record but my times but my times are between the 15 to 25 seconds
[email protected]
I haven't got a youtube channel but i am starting in rubiks world because i have 13 years old


----------



## cityzach (May 31, 2013)

Zach Goldman
WCA records: 10.13 single, 12.17 average
I average 11 on 3x3
WCA Page
E-mail: [email protected]

My youtube channel is cityzach, I have 1,135 subscribers

Thank you!


----------



## FaLoL (May 31, 2013)

Fabian 2012LAHL01
Second best Speedcuber in Switzerland
Currently I average about 15 sec on 3x3
E-Mail: n/a


----------



## Ronxu (May 31, 2013)

Niko Ronkainen
[email protected]
WCA
YT channel


----------



## antoineccantin (May 31, 2013)

Antoine Cantin
Canada (speaks French and English fluently)
WCA record: 7.16 3x3 single *25th in the World*, 10.09 average. 11.75 OH single, 15.23 avg. 41.44+ feet single, 47.14 mo3.
Top 150 in the world at 3x3, OH, Feet and BLD.
WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CANT02
Youtube: antoineccantin (778 subscribers)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Hershey (May 31, 2013)

Hersh Shrivastava
WCA records: 
3x3 one-handed: 13.75 single, 15.34 average
I am 24th in the world for one-handed average.
WCA page
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Carrot (May 31, 2013)

Oscar Roth Andersen

WCA times (_source_):
3x3x3: 9.11 single, 11.90 average
3x3x3 OH: 11.50 single

Pyra: 1.36 single, 2.96 average (both WR)
Mega: 45.46 single, 53.04 average (3rd and 4th in the world)

Email: [email protected]


----------



## stzt28 (May 31, 2013)

Seth Zamora
[email protected]
3x3 avg~14 secs, 2x2 avg~6 secs, 4x4 avg~1:15.xx
I just received my HuanYing in the mail a couple days ago and it is now my main cube, and I would love to test out this cube!


----------



## Thompson (May 31, 2013)

Thompson Clarke
Official 3x3 Average: 9.22 (29th in the world) Single: 7.65
[email protected]


----------



## Terrible Kubr (May 31, 2013)

Anthony Bon Louis U. Cubillas
[email protected]
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012CUBI01


----------



## Vareck (May 31, 2013)

Vincent Cotineau-Soufflet
[email protected]
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CSVI01


----------



## macaulay (May 31, 2013)

MacAulay Harvey
I average 24-30 for 3x3 and 50-60 for OH
email [email protected]


----------



## CubeorCubes (May 31, 2013)

Theodore Tan
[email protected]
I do not have a WCA page. 
Average on 3x3= 16-17s
YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/CubeorCubes (1986 Subscribers)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 31, 2013)

name: Yuxuan Chen
email: [email protected]
WCA records: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54 (kind of outdated, PB singles are slower than my averages)


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 31, 2013)

Lindsey Bressert
free Cubes Are cool I would like it but If I don't get to test congrats to whoever gets to. 
Email [email protected]
Youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/Guinepigsrock
http://www.youtube.com/user/Quadcuber
wca: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRES01


----------



## TheTurtleman9 (May 31, 2013)

Royce Sato
[email protected]
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SATO03


----------



## LouisCormier (May 31, 2013)

Louis Cormier
Canada (speaks French and English fluently)

WCA records: 7.86 3x3 single, 10.28 average. 41.06 3x3 with feet single (North American record) and 46.08 mo3 (North American record). 1.08 2x2 single (Canadian record). 35.08 4x4 single (Canadian record) 51.02 megaminx single and 55.43 average (former North American records) 5.14 pyraminx average (Canadian record)

Sum of ranks (currently 12th for average)
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average

Sum of ranks (currently 18th for single)
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&single=Single

WCA profile: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CORM02

Email: [email protected]


----------



## McBeef (May 31, 2013)

I have to agree to give it to cyoubx too. he is an awesome cuber


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 31, 2013)

Name: Ryan Vall
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011VALL01

YouTube (400+ subs): http://www.youtube.com/user/iEnjoyCubing


----------



## uvafan (Jun 1, 2013)

Eli Lifland
10.08 3x3 Single, 11.39 3x3 Average - Second fastest ZZ Method user in the world. Link to my profile and my youtube channel under my avatar.
[email protected]

I was told that I'd be able to test the HuanYing and I sent in my address but it never arrived!  

I eventually did buy one and it is very good, so I would like to test the WeiLong if possible. I will make a review on my YouTube channel if I am chosen again, and hopefully there will be no issues with receiving the cube this time.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2013)

Jayden McNeill

10.94 3x3 average, 8.63 3x3 single, 19.01 3x3 OH average. Also 25 in the world for 2x2 average with a 2.59 average.

Email - [email protected]


----------



## YddEd (Jun 1, 2013)

Can we do a written review? If yes then

Eddy Shao
2012SHAO01
Email: [email protected]
I avg around 30-40 on 3x3


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 1, 2013)

SeungBeom Cho
Official 8.03 3x3 single (87th in the world), 10.19 3x3 average
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Lid (Jun 1, 2013)

Lid
WCA profile
Email: megaminxpll(at)gmail.com
[email protected]: 2H: 18.xx OH: 26.xx
Been cubing since 1982, I'm also officially the fastest OH cuber over 40.


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 1, 2013)

The HuanYing seemed pretty successful, so I guess I'll apply, even if I'm not a well-known name.
Colin Wee - [email protected]

WCA Records: (at least, for now. Got another comp coming in a couple weeks)
3x3x3: 11.58 single, 15.07 average (~13sec average at home)
4x4x4: 56.13 single, 60.13 average (~55sec average at home)
5x5x5: 1:50.97 single, 2:13.87 average (1:59.xx average at home)
2x2x2: 3.77 single, 5.27 average
One-Handed: 23.84 single, 30.43 average (~25.xx average at home)

A bit of footage of me solving at home:
3x3x3 13.43 Mean of 3
4x4x4 47.45 Single


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 1, 2013)

Ishmam Mirza

WCA records: 3x3 single - 11.44, 3x3 average - 13.49

I average ~12.6 on 3x3, sub-25 on 3x3 OH

I'm also decent at big cubes (46 on 4x4, 1:40 on 5x5, 3:15 on 6x6, 4:50 on 7x7)

Email: [email protected]


----------



## uniacto (Jun 1, 2013)

Gabriel Kwong

Email: [email protected]

WCA records: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KWON01 

I pretty much suck at everything besides 3x3, and I'm not even that good at it. But I'm honest about stuff, even things that I get for free. I don't overhype things. (which, come to think of it, isn't really a good thing for me to say when I'm applying for a free promotion cube. Oh well.) I also have a youtube account with 15 whole subscribers! yay! 

Unofficial Records 3x3 (I average 16-17.) :

Single: 8.72
Avg5: 12.95


----------



## road2cubing (Jun 1, 2013)

Name: Nico Soerink
Email: [email protected]
Records: Haven't attended a competition yet but pb is 11.66 sec and I average about 20 sec!


----------



## darkerarceus (Jun 1, 2013)

I already got the HuanYing so don't prioritise me, I'm just doing this for funnies and cos Jay told me to 

Name: Duy Khuu
WCA ID: http://worldcubeassociation.org/resu...p?i=2013KHUU01
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Bestsimple (Jun 1, 2013)

Name: Ben Woo
WCA ID:http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013WOOB01

Top 8000 in the world for 3x3, yes i'm that good.


----------



## TheTeenCuber (Jun 1, 2013)

Name: Ellis Bowler
Email: [email protected]
WCA: Sadly, I do not currently have any official times. But unofficial are: 
2x2-2.04 with vcube 2
3x3-33.36 with dayan guhong v2
4x4-2:53.?? with ss 4x4
5x5-way to long

As for the 2x2 and the 3x3 pb's, i do have them on my youtube channel . TheTeenCuber, but the 2x2 pb was a pure lucky scramble ith i believe only 5 or 6 moves total.


----------



## DaCubeMeister (Jun 1, 2013)

Alex Familton
[email protected]
I unfortunately do not have any WCA records as I live in new zealand and there are no competitions thereBut I average around 14-15 seconds)
My Youtube Channel(Which is rapidly growing)
http://www.youtube.com/user/DaCubeMeister
It would be an amazing opportunity to test this cube!Thanks Calvin!


----------



## WhipeeDip (Jun 1, 2013)

Name: Elliot Yoon
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile (unofficial average has dropped to about ~28 seconds now and unofficial best is now 19.72 seconds): http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012YOON02
I have only one video on my YouTube channel ( http://www.youtube.com/user/WhipeeDip ) with 1.5k views. So yeah.
Also have the Fangshi to compare it to.


----------



## Masimosir (Jun 1, 2013)

Name : Horatio 
WCA : not yet
3X3 time : averaging around 18 seconds , pb was about 13 with Roux !!
My email : [email protected]
Definitely top 100 in Singapore 
Will make a video and post it as soon as possible on youtube ! 
Hope I can have the honor to be one of the tester


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Name:* Mateusz

*WCA:* I don't have one because I've never been on a competitions even though I'm cubing for 3 years,but my times aren't that bad, and I think that I can easily say something about this cube since I have a few other good 3x3 to compare with.

*3x3 times: * 
Single 7.72s
Average of 5 10.32s
Average of 12 11.06s

*3x3 OH times:* 
Single 18.09s 
Average of 5 22.28s
Average of 12 23.84s


*email:* [email protected]


----------



## DarioRubik (Jun 1, 2013)

Name: Dario Roa Sánchez
WCA profile: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SANC02
Email: [email protected]
More info: Im the 42th for single solve (7.46 ,NR) and top 75 for 2x2-5x5 & OH. 

Hope to be one of the testers


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jun 1, 2013)

Name : Shiv 
WCA : none yet
3X3 time : averaging around 29 seconds , pb is 21.91 
My email : [email protected]


----------



## elyas10 (Jun 1, 2013)

Name: Elyas
WCA: Going to one once I join my university team in a few months
3x3 Time: Personal best of 15s and Ao5 23s
Email: [email protected]
I wasn't able to grab the huanying I only have dayan brands at the moment.


----------



## piyushp761 (Jun 1, 2013)

Name - Piyush Passi
WCA - 2013PASS01	
Email - [email protected]
My Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/user/RealBestInTheWorld
The Huang Ying was good let's see how this one does!!
I am Averaging About 16-17 Seconds on 3x3 right now. I am among the top 100 Speedcubers in India officially. 3196th in Asia.6510th in the world	
I also Have the Panshi and the Fangshi to compare this cube to.

Edit-
I got another guy to test this with me-
Name-Shashwat Jolly
WCA-http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013JOLL01

2 testers are better than one


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 1, 2013)

Now that the mech is out, by what I see the cube will probably preform quite well.
However, I'm a little unhappy about how they're talking about the "new mechanism", as the design really is basically a rounded off Fangshi with torps,
and also really similar to cyoubx's CX3-1.1

My speculation though is that it might perform quite differently from those cubes, because of the slight design changes


----------



## TheNinjaCrafter (Jun 2, 2013)

[email protected]

Slower cuber: 40 seconds or so.

I have ordered the Moyu Huanying, I can do a review of the cube on my youtube channel (it's a gaming channel but I can still film a review and prototype testing).

And I've been cubing for half a year or so now.


----------



## AndyTheBird (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe my chances are a few but here you go..
►Name: Andrés Orozco
►No WCA 
►I average 18 seconds using Roux, PB 10.6 Full
►If I get the cube I'll make a video in my channel 
►email [email protected]
►Skype andres.orozco.gutierrez


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 2, 2013)

Juan Camilo Vargas Q
Colombia

Held a couple of South American records a while ago on big cubes (still top 5 in all of them)
After coming back to serious cubing a couple of weeks ago, I've been in search of a new main cube and would really like to test drive this one..

YouTube
WCAid
[email protected]


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Name: Michael McCarty
No WCA profile (first comp in 2 weeks), but 2x2 avg 4-5 seconds, 3x3 avg 13-15 seconds, 4x4 avg 58-65 seconds.
Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/YouCuber2
email: [email protected]


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 2, 2013)

Name: Mitchell Lane
Email: [email protected]
WCA: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010LANE02
I would make an unboxing and review video for my youtube channel.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 3, 2013)

cyoubx should be a tester. you should send me one as well as i am the greatest most awesome cuber and reviewer in the history of ever. 

contact me at: [email protected]
3x3 average: earth shattering fast


----------



## KarlCubing (Jun 3, 2013)

Name : Karl
WCA: none yet
Times: 3x3 avg- 16 pb 12. 2x2: avg - 3 sec pb: 1. 4x4 avg 1:02. pb: 50
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 3, 2013)

Name: Rami Sbahi
Email: ________________
WCA records: (ALL EVENTS!)

EventSingleAverage 4x4 Cube46.5259.305x5 Cube2:09.862:17.622x2 Cube2.153.39Megaminx3:49.47 _(Unofficial 1:10.xx)__(Unofficial High 1:1x)_Pyraminx4.18 (State Record)]8.04Square-11:12.111:27.74Rubik's Clock16.2822.646x6 Cube5:23.94
*[td]Rubik's Cube[/td]
[td]9.38[/td]
[td]11.95[/td]*
*[tr]
[td]3x3 Blindfolded[/td]
[td]3:06.21[/td]
[td][/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]3x3 One-Handed[/td]
[td]21.16[/td]
[td]24.12[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]3x3 With Feet[/td]
[td]2:07.81 (Unofficial 39.9xx)[/td]
[td]2.18.97 (Unofficial 46.953)[/td]
[/tr]*
Of course, I will make a very well edited unboxing and review on my channel, TheRubiksCard101 (~350 subscribers)!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 3, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Name: Rami Sbahi
> Email: [email protected]
> WCA records: (ALL EVENTS!)
> 
> ...



why did you make a list of all events? he is selecting testers for 3x3, he doesn't give two shits about all the other events.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> why did you make a list of all events? he is selecting testers for 3x3, he doesn't give two shits about all the other events.



Just a tiny bit of desperation.


----------



## TandborsteN (Jun 3, 2013)

• Name: Thomas
• WCA: None.
• PB: 21 sec.
• Avrage: 30-40 secs.
Will post a video on youtube about it if i recive a cube. 

• Email: [email protected]
• Skype: CSTandborsteN


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 3, 2013)

Let's go for another tack.

Name: Ben Towers

Never had a sub-ten.


----------



## sotc77 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pick Me!

Shane Knerl

[email protected]


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 4, 2013)

Name: Rodrigo Piaggio
WCA: 2009BERM01
Youtube: chapud2
email: [email protected]

I can do a spanish review for the latin america/mexico/spain community.

Thanks


----------



## Cubo largo (Jun 4, 2013)

Name: Davide Azzini
Nationality: Italian
WCA: 2013AZZI01
email: [email protected]

I can do an italian review for the italian community 
Thanks


----------



## Lubix (Jun 4, 2013)

> Seems to have a very nice design for speed cubing. Some Lubix would make this cube fly!


*Name:* Donovan Cline
*Email:* [email protected]
*Youtube:* www.youtube.com/user/LubixCubes/
*Website:* www.lubixcube.com
*WCA ID:* 2010CLIN01
*WCA Records:*
*Event------------------Single------Average---*
**3x3 Cube *------------17.65-------23.54-------	
**3x3 blindfolded*------6:11.43------------------ 
**3x3 one-handed*-----42.16-------52.50-------- 
**3x3 fewest moves*----48-----------------------
**2x2 Cube*-------------4.13--------6.27---------
**4x4 Cube*-------------1:56.25-----2:08.72-----
**5x5 Cube*-------------5:22.88-----6:32.20-----


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 4, 2013)

*Name*: Phil Yu
*Email*: [email protected]

*WCA Records*: 8.94 3x3 single / 11.27 3x3 average *|* 13.46 one-handed average (NAR avg + 3rd in the World) 

Lots of experience with 3x3s. Previously tested the MoYu HuanYing.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 4, 2013)

Ryan
[email protected]
No wca profile yet. 
Records: 
3x3: 13.34 Average: 21.xx
OH: 34.07 Average: 45.xx
BLD: 1:54.xx Average: 2:15.xx
Would love to test.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 5, 2013)

Name: John Brechon

E-mail: [email protected]

WCA_ID

3x3: 8.63 single, 10.72 average

10th_in_the_world_overall_for_sum_of_averages (2nd in North America)


----------



## duxiaoan (Jun 5, 2013)

André Duarte
[email protected]
No WCA id yet

My PB 3x3 41.88 single, 48.30 average


----------



## 2minutenoodlezz (Jun 5, 2013)

Name: Jordan Qiu
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013QIUJ01
WCA records: 3x3 - single: 31.41 average: 41.65
Those results were half a year ago.
Current PBs: 3x3 - single: 11.90 average: 21.64


----------



## moralsh (Jun 5, 2013)

Name: Raúl Morales
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013MORA02
WCA records: Single 26.x Avg 30.6
PBs about 10 seconds faster

Will share the cube with other fellow Madrid cubers and will review it for the spanish and english community


----------



## timeless (Jun 5, 2013)

@yahoo.com
WCA: profile id
3x3: around 20 sec


----------



## Pariah Cubing (Jun 5, 2013)

Name: Dale Eddy

Don't have a WCA profile because there are no competitions where i live :'(

I average 15-16 seconds on 3x3

PB single: 10.92 seconds

Youtube channel- http://www.youtube.com/user/PariahCubing

Email: [email protected]

Fastest cuber in my region (Southwest Australia)


----------



## APdRF (Jun 5, 2013)

Name: Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol

Email: [email protected]

WCA Records:

10.38 official 3x3 single, 12.19 average.


----------



## linusyeong (Jun 7, 2013)

Name: Linus Yeong
Email: [email protected]
WCA records: none but going to participate next year
Current records: 18.24 3x3 single and 23.72 3x3 average


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2013)

Trevor Mahoney
[email protected]
WCA Profile: 2009MAHO01 
WCA records: 10.25 3x3 single, 41.63 4x4 single


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cuber with average exp (and can make an awesome review).

Brandon Llewellyn
[email protected]
First event will be worlds next month
Current PB: 10.98
Current avg100: 16.94


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 7, 2013)

Name: Jihan Khalilurrahman

Email: [email protected] 
WCA Records:

AsR holder on 2010 for OH (  )

unofficial records :



Spoiler:  OH 11.75 ao5













Spoiler:  333 ao5 7.87


----------



## Devian (Jun 7, 2013)

Luis Contreras
[email protected]
Country=Chile

No WCA profile yet.

PBs= 17.45 3x3 single, 24.10 Ao5, 26.50 Ao12
OH= 54.33


----------



## AFatTick (Jun 7, 2013)

By the way, there is a typo on the HuangYing box! It's where it says 3 Layer Magic Cube, Layer is Laye on there. 

Getting my HuangYing today  Out for delivery!


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jun 7, 2013)

Name-Scott Guenard
Country-United Stats
Youtube-ScottTheCuber
WCA- none im going to my first comp

I average 45 sec on 3x3 and i am going to my first comp Dixon Summer 2013!

[email protected]comcast.net

I cubed for 4 months and if i get this cube i will review it on youtube i will tell all my friends about it and let them test it and i would love a new cube to use for comp


----------



## youngcuber1 (Jun 8, 2013)

Name-Josh Dobbie
Country-New Zealand
WCA profile-Non existent 
3x3 PB-18.49
3x3 PB Ao5-23.41
3x3 PB Ao12-24.xx


----------



## Zava (Jun 8, 2013)

Name: Balázs Bernát
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2007BERN01
WCA records: 3x3 - single: 9.46 average: 11.12 (from about 2 years ago)
home pbs a lot faster (~2-3 seconds) though I don't think that counts 

just seen this topic, I hope I'm not too late...


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 8, 2013)

MoYu WeiLong Speed Cube 1st Prototype Review


----------



## Masimosir (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh man... missed out being the huanying prototype tester..hope I can be one of the tester this time


----------



## CY (Jun 11, 2013)

Missed out because of exams lol


----------



## rayko90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Singapore
Chiang wen soon
Average about 16-19
Email : [email protected]


----------



## ottozing (Jun 11, 2013)

Soooooo when do the testers get selected? :/


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Jack O'Mahony

Of Australia

E-Mail: [email protected]

WCA: Official 13.12 average. 8th at nationals. Official sub 12 single.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anybody know how to read?  you had until June 7th to enter


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh wow, derp ._.


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 13, 2013)

Unboxing and first impressions in Polish lanuguage.

For me - the best cube ever made.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 13, 2013)

Gosh dangit, I was hoping it would be bad so I wouldn't have to wish for it.


----------



## izovire (Jun 13, 2013)

The 10 testers are:

Kim Jokinen
Aaron Abramowitz
John Brechon
Juan Camilo Vargas Q
Samuel Klingström
Marcel Poots
Yuxuan Chen
Rodrigo Piaggio
Davide Azzini
Dario Roa Sánchez

I will send you all an email then you need to forward your mailing address to Calvin. They will not be shipped out by me.


----------



## emolover (Jun 13, 2013)

Aww man...


----------



## Ollie (Jun 13, 2013)

I thought there were meant to be 20?

Edit: oh, 10 from the thread. I just assumed the other 10 were going to be picked from here as well


----------



## ottozing (Jun 13, 2013)

Ummmmm I was under the impression that there was to be 20 testers...... Not that I care. I'll buy the cube myself once I've seen some reviews.


----------



## izovire (Jun 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I thought there were meant to be 20?
> 
> Edit: oh, 10 from the thread. I just assumed the other 10 were going to be picked from here as well



I had to make sure it was 10 also. Calvin confuses me sometimes too  
I think next time I need to select testers I will ask someone private to help with the selections. Because it's not a quick process and I want to be as fair as possible.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 13, 2013)

izovire said:


> I had to make sure it was 10 also. Calvin confuses me sometimes too
> I think next time I need to select testers I will ask someone private to help with the selections. Because it's not a quick process and I want to be as fair as possible.



So how will the 10 others know if they have been selected?


----------



## izovire (Jun 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So how will the 10 others know if they have been selected?



By checking their emails.


----------



## Cubo largo (Jun 13, 2013)

Selected. Thanks a lot! The italian community is very happy!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 13, 2013)

Darn. Wasn't selected. At least Yuxuan was.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 13, 2013)

YAY 
Thanks a lot!
I will be bringing mine to the michigan cube meet if I can go (and it arrives before then).


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2013)

izovire said:


> By checking their emails.



Have the emails been sent yet?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Have the emails been sent yet?



They got sent an hour ago (I think.... I'm assuming everyone else got the email at around the same time).


----------



## Masimosir (Jun 14, 2013)

man...missed out again..was hoping to get it and share with the singapore community...


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 14, 2013)

izovire said:


> The 10 testers are:
> 
> Kim Jokinen
> Aaron Abramowitz
> ...



Excellent! thank you very much for selecting me. Already send an email to Calvin. Can't wait to get it....

Regards,

Rodrigo.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 14, 2013)

when should we expect the cubes to arrive?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you very much..


----------



## Username (Jun 14, 2013)

YAY! 

Thank you so much <3


----------



## DarioRubik (Jun 14, 2013)

Great! Finally got it! Thanks very much Calvin and Izovire!


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 14, 2013)

izovire said:


> The 10 testers are:
> 
> Kim Jokinen
> Aaron Abramowitz
> ...



Whooohoo! I feel like winning a lottery! I allready ordered a black one hoping that I was selected to get a white test model


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

My tracking number has been activated, so it should be here soon enough


----------



## YddEd (Jun 17, 2013)

Username said:


> My tracking number has been activated, so it should be here soon enough


That's good


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

YddEd said:


> That's good



I know right


----------



## DarioRubik (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## MEn (Jul 1, 2013)

What are your thoughts on the cube? Have you tested the HuanYing? How does the WeiLong compare the the HuanYing?


----------



## WhipeeDip (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the cubicle is shipping out preorders today. Hopefully mine ships out tomorrow!


----------



## windhero (Jul 4, 2013)

Pre-order from hknowstore arrived today, unfortunately I missed the post office closing by 5 minutes. I think I might make a review tomorrow already. I live in Finland for those interested in shipping times.

I pre-ordered mine practically the second it was possible.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jul 4, 2013)

windhero said:


> Pre-order from hknowstore arrived today, unfortunately I missed the post office closing by 5 minutes. I think I might make a review tomorrow already. I live in Finland for those interested in shipping times.
> 
> I pre-ordered mine practically the second it was possible.




aarrrgg! my prototype still don't arrive to my country (shipped the june 19)....


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

apparently this cube us comp illegal, as the corner pieces are not all the same.

MF8

basically the first line says my first sentence.


----------



## Username (Jul 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> apparently this cube us comp illegal, as the corner pieces are not all the same.
> 
> MF8
> 
> basically the first line says my first sentence.



I can't understand a word of that forum, and google translate isn't helping too much either


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

Username said:


> I can't understand a word of that forum, and google translate isn't helping too much either



It's a review, but the first sentence say that the cube is competition illegal and has been confirmed by delegates. Also, don't google.


----------



## Username (Jul 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> It's a review, but the first sentence say that the cube is competition illegal and has been confirmed by delegates. Also, don't google.



Why?


----------



## Applecow (Jul 4, 2013)

first cube that could really compete with a zhanchi (IMO) - competition illegal.

BUT WHY? :|


----------



## Username (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I guess I can't use it in MBLD either then... I need some SS auroras now


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> apparently this cube us comp illegal, as the corner pieces are not all the same



YOU CAN NOT BE SERIOUS-John McEnroe


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

It's because the corner pieces are not even apparently, like the audley long cube( if that's what it called)(隆). So you can tell the difference between each corner piece. Bit stupid tbh.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 4, 2013)

Wait... MoYu Weilong is illegal in competition?


----------



## stoic (Jul 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> apparently this cube us comp illegal.



That blows the scholarship out of the water then


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> the cube is competition illegal and has been confirmed by delegates.



Where was this confirmed?


----------



## WhipeeDip (Jul 4, 2013)

If that's true... 
When I get mine (on the 6th) I'll see if it's really that uneven or not


----------



## windhero (Jul 4, 2013)

I dont believe that to be honest. Based on all the reviews I've seen the pieces look exact the same. The cube is of a cubic shape when assembled and I dont really see the purpose of making different sized or shaped corners for the sake of production costs and symmetry for starters.

Also every piece is different for non-BLD speedsolving to begin with, they are stickered after all. I will confirm this in 10 hours.

Also I dont believe Calvin wouldnt notice something like this OR notice it and disregard it with the scolarship and all.


Here for example; No visible difference AT ALL.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ppvdnOEguAE#t=419s


Well MarcelP, you have it.

Can you take all the corners apart and take clear pictures of them? If this is the accusation it should be very easy to confirm true or falm.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

That what it said on mf8. I think it should be legal too. Dunno bout corner piece, according to this moyu huanying would also be illegal.

Oh and by the way by unevenness and difference in corner piece what they meant is not the corner pieces are different to each other. But because there is a cap, you can tell which side has the cap and therefor you can tell which side is which. If that make sense, basically the each side of the corner piece is different.

It's definitely illegal in china, as people are saying that they won't buy it because of this. If its illegal in china, it should also be worldwide too right?

Also it's a blatant copy of zhanchi, and Mr bao might sue them for it too.


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 4, 2013)

But if each corner piece has the cap one side then how can you tell one from the other?


----------



## windhero (Jul 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> That what it said on mf8. I think it should be legal too. Dunno bout corner piece, according to this moyu huanying would also be illegal.
> 
> Oh and by the way by unevenness and difference in corner piece what they meant is not the corner pieces are different to each other. But because there is a cap, you can tell which side has the cap and therefor you can tell which side is which. If that make sense, basically the each side of the corner piece is different.



Well if that is the case it should be very easy to mod away even if the accusation is true and well founded + confirmed.

Personally I dont care as I have a great cube already and I dont plan to do competetions with that one or the WeiLong or any other puzzle for that matter.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

windhero said:


> Well if that is the case it should be very easy to mod away even if the accusation is true and well founded + confirmed.
> 
> Personally I dont care as I have a great cube already and I dont plan to do competetions with that one or the WeiLong or any other puzzle for that matter.



Modded are still not allowed, the argument goes that it is extremely hard to judge how modded it has to be in order for it to be legal. There is a massive grey area in between, convincing argument, must say.

Me don't care either as I have a great milky zhanchi.


----------



## Lagom (Jul 4, 2013)

Any other stores than HK-nowstore that has it by now?


----------



## cityzach (Jul 4, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Any other stores than HK-nowstore that has it by now?



thecubicle.us


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 4, 2013)

Is the original quote from a person that represents the WCA? I really don't think that the cube is illegal unless there is a statement from the WCA itself.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Is the original quote from a person that represents the WCA? I really don't think that the cube is illegal unless there is a statement from the WCA itself.



I doubt that the wca would make a statement about every illegal cube. I could be wrong. It does come from a delegate in china, who confirmed it. However.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> That what it said on mf8. I think it should be legal too. Dunno bout corner piece, according to this moyu huanying would also be illegal.
> 
> Oh and by the way by unevenness and difference in corner piece what they meant is not the corner pieces are different to each other. But because there is a cap, you can tell which side has the cap and therefor you can tell which side is which. If that make sense, basically the each side of the corner piece is different.
> 
> ...


imo it looks like a Zhanchi on the bottom, and a ShuangRen at the top.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 5, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Any other stores than HK-nowstore that has it by now?


Zcube.cn


----------



## benskoning (Jul 5, 2013)

I will have these in a week.


----------



## windhero (Jul 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Modded are still not allowed, the argument goes that it is extremely hard to judge how modded it has to be in order for it to be legal. There is a massive grey area in between, convincing argument, must say.
> 
> Me don't care either as I have a great milky zhanchi.


Pretty straightforward if you ask me. You super glue the caps on and shave down the sides or whatever else makes it feel unequal. Once you have a cube that feels and looks the same from all directions the cube should be as good as any. However I still dont see how the pieces are different. All the corner pieces are made from the same mold most likely with the same caps, I dont get how you could tell the difference unless there is something extra like flashing that can be filed down.

All of the corners have to have the cap anyway so even if it is on one side only it cant really be argued that it could ever be an advantage. Far fetched if you ask me.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> apparently this cube us comp illegal, as the corner pieces are not all the same.
> 
> MF8
> 
> basically the first line says my first sentence.



Can you translate the second line? too much chinese cube lingo to understand for me. 

Basically from what I can read, is that person saying that they get tons of corner twists and think that it's worse than a panshi (or at least really bad) so it doesn't matter that it's illegal or something like that? 


We need a WCA on this forum to confirm whether it is legal in comps or not.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 5, 2013)

Shipped june 25, arrived today..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 5, 2013)

Caps on the side? That would make all Sheng En F2 illegal as well then.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 5, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Caps on the side? That would make all Sheng En F2 illegal as well then.



I was thinking the same thing. I think this is all bullsh!t. Weilong is and will be legal in competition. Also, if put a Dayan logo on the cube. I highly doubt any of the scramblers will identify my cube as a MoYu..


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 5, 2013)

The SS 4x4 also has caps on the corner pieces, is that illegal now too? I also think this is crap. Until I see something specific about the Weilong from a WCA delegate from the US, I'm not even thinking about this.


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

SS 4x4 has caps on the side of the corners too...


----------



## KongShou (Jul 5, 2013)

Far fetched, I know. But banning sticker less is also as far fetched as this IMO.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 5, 2013)

Now that is totally not comparable.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 5, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Now that is totally not comparable.



Why? With my eye closed I can feel where the cap is, and If I make all my cap have yellow or white sticker, I can tell exactly what sticker is on the side. Helps a lot in bld.


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Why? With my eye closed I can feel where the cap is, and If I make all my cap have yellow or white sticker, I can tell exactly what sticker is on the side. Helps a lot in bld.



I can't tell which side has the cap blindfolded. You should press your caps together more


----------



## KongShou (Jul 5, 2013)

Username said:


> I can't tell which side has the cap blindfolded. You should press your caps together more



I can. I'm not sure how you press a cap together more? It's already tightly fitted together? The way I tell is feel along the edges, and one is likely to have a bump. Thanks that one is the one with the cap. It is possible, trust me.


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I can. I'm not sure how you press a cap together more? It's already tightly fitted together? The way I tell is feel along the edges, and one is likely to have a bump. Thanks that one is the one with the cap. It is possible, trust me.



I can feel the bump, but on which side of the bump is the cap? I have absolutely no idea


----------



## KongShou (Jul 5, 2013)

Username said:


> I can feel the bump, but on which side of the bump is the cap? I have absolutely no idea



The one opposite? If u can't even work this out then. ......


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 5, 2013)

I've got some cubes where the corners are not exactly equal, I forget the maker. I noticed that this was a violation. That is, on the corner pieces, some of the triangular surfaces next to the edge pieces are flat and some just have the outline of the triangular region.

To fix this, I'll glue a piece of black plastic in the hole and sand it down. When I'm done, you won't be able to distinguish the modified ones from the unmodified ones.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay, Here are two different corners. Where is the advantage?


----------



## Gordon (Jul 5, 2013)

I guess the 'problem' could be, that (on the first pic) there is a 'line' between blue and orange, but not between blue and yellow.
You could feel with your fingernail where the line is, and know it's between blue and orange... or blue and white on the other pic ... or between two other colors of the six other corner...

I don't think this is an advantage or anything that could be a problem.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 5, 2013)

You'd need pretty darn good lookahead to track those lines...


----------



## Ronanvdv (Jul 5, 2013)

is it possible to get a protype pls


----------



## Ronanvdv (Jul 5, 2013)

- Name: Ronan Van der Veken
- No WCA Profile 
- Email: [email protected]


----------



## Gordon (Jul 5, 2013)

I guess the time for begging for a prototype is kind of expired..


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

Ronanvdv said:


> is it possible to get a protype pls





Ronanvdv said:


> - Name: Ronan Van der Veken
> - No WCA Profile
> - Email: [email protected]



Too late...


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 5, 2013)

From what I can tell from Marcel's pictures (thank you for those), there should be no reason to not allow the cube. I have a F2 and the corners are made with the exact same design, and there was no issue with the F2. And on the F2 the edge caps are also not symmetrical. There is no reason this cube should be banned.


----------



## windhero (Jul 5, 2013)

Alright, I got mine, lubed it thoroughly (pieces and the core) and assembled it. I have to say that this cube is extraordinary. It cuts anything, its very fast but still somehow its quite controllable. I havent set tensions at all, but it cuts 45 like its nothing. This just beat my milky zhanchi. It would seem that 57mm zhanchi stickers are the way to go with this puzzle as the hole are pretty much exactly in the same spots and of the same size.

I will be posting a video with some pictures and some testing in this post, or you can go to my youtube channel through my profile and look for the newest video once I finish uploading.

EDIT: Here it is:

[youtubehd]mYvm7DxRKU4[/youtubehd]


----------



## Masimosir (Jul 5, 2013)

Guys ! On that mf8 page , that guy who claim about the moyu being illegal says that there will be a new mold for the weilong ( I read chinese )


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

Masimosir said:


> Guys ! On that mf8 page , that guy who claim about the moyu being illegal says that there will be a new mold for the weilong ( I read chinese )



yay so there will be "original mold WeiLongs"


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 5, 2013)

Hopefully that will make all versions to become legal, though I still don't think the WeiLong breaks any rules. I doubt that delegates are going to check everyone's WeiLongs if the only difference between the versions is corners. Could you post a translated quote?


----------



## Masimosir (Jul 5, 2013)

And he claimed that the wei long made from the new mold will be better


----------



## Masimosir (Jul 5, 2013)

From the original post 

据说威龙已经出了新模具的修改版，
Heard that the new corrected weilong mold is out
可以弥补了这个威龙不对称的问题。
It can correct the problem of misalignment on the weilong
如果到时候的新一代产品的手感更好就太好了~~
Hope that the newer weilong's have better feel 

My bad I misread that last line , pls ignore my previous post on that guy claiming the new weilojg will feel better


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 5, 2013)

Misalignment? Doesn't bode well now does it.


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 5, 2013)

By misalignment is he referring to the corner cap asymmetry? Doesn't it seem a bit crazy that the day after only one delegate said the cube was illegal a new mold is made? It seems that this has been blown way out of proportion.


----------



## windhero (Jul 5, 2013)

The problem is that the corner cap pair is not a perfect fit, so I bet that's what the so called misalignment was about


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

What misalignment?I can't get any misalignments at all. The layers stay aligned very well


----------



## Masimosir (Jul 5, 2013)

If I am not wrong , the guy says that the corners are misaligned ....but if you guys who alr have the cube and have no problem. ...then I think something is wrong with that guy weilong


----------



## windhero (Jul 5, 2013)

Misalignment as in when you put the corner pieces together (the 2 pieces that make 1 corner piece) the pieces are different and not from the same mold like with the edge pieces for example. The fitting of these 2 pieces is not perfect and it "misaligns" creating that little bump on the edge of the corner that apparently is such a big deal that the cube is "illegal" at comps.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 5, 2013)

Username said:


> yay so there will be "original mold WeiLongs"


Like dem original plastic zhanchi's...?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 5, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Like dem original plastic zhanchi's...?


Glad I got in early, my original mold Weilong could be worth $100 in a few months.


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Glad I got in early, my original mold Weilong could be worth $100 in a few months.



Not.

Also my prototype would we worth even more, but I don't think it will happen


----------



## Masimosir (Jul 5, 2013)

So envy of you people that got the prototype haha


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 5, 2013)

Username said:


> Not.
> 
> Also my prototype would we worth even more, but I don't think it will happen


You'll never make it happen with such negativity. Do us a favour and hype it instead, please. It feels unlike any other cube ever, right? Like butter mixed with superfluid nano dream particles? And sings like a bird when you solve it?


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> You'll never make it happen with such negativity. Do us a favour and hype it instead, please. It feels unlike any other cube ever, right? Like butter mixed with superfluid nano dream particles? And sings like a bird when you solve it?



It is amazing, but $100 is a bit too much, especially for such a short period of time


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 5, 2013)

Username said:


> It is amazing, but $100 is a bit too much, especially for such a short period of time


You don't work in marketing, do you


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 5, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Do us a favour and hype it instead, please. It feels unlike any other cube ever, right? Like butter mixed with superfluid nano dream particles? And sings like a bird when you solve it?



LOL.. I really did laugh out loud..


----------



## WhipeeDip (Jul 6, 2013)

So I got mine today. It's pretty fast. Smooth and slightly clicky.
One VERY annoying thing though. My blue center cap falls off very easily. I will do about like ~10 turns and it will fall off. No other center caps do this.
I'm probably going to stick with the Fangshi (even if the center caps didn't fall off).


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 7, 2013)

WhipeeDip said:


> One VERY annoying thing though. My blue center cap falls off very easily. I will do about like ~10 turns and it will fall off. No other center caps do this.
> I'm probably going to stick with the Fangshi (even if the center caps didn't fall off).



My blue and green center caps kept falling off. I just did the old stick paper under caps trick and no problems since.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jul 9, 2013)

I had to tension the screws such that the center pieces were less than a pennies width from the core before it got manageable in terms of staying cubic and not being so fast! Not a bad things granted because even that tight, it cuts corners very well...probably over 50 deg.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, after 4 weeks my prototype has arrived. Did not want to start a new thread about it. Spanish language:

[youtubehd]qAmgQkGEs3c[/youtubehd]

Maybe too fast cube for me...


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 24, 2013)

I want to be a tester.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 24, 2013)

guinepigs rock said:


> I want to be a tester.



I think you're a bit late.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 24, 2013)

WhipeeDip said:


> So I got mine today. It's pretty fast. Smooth and slightly clicky.
> One VERY annoying thing though. My blue center cap falls off very easily. I will do about like ~10 turns and it will fall off. No other center caps do this.
> I'm probably going to stick with the Fangshi (even if the center caps didn't fall off).



Use sticky putty. It works like a dream.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 24, 2013)

guinepigs rock said:


> I want to be a tester.



too bad


----------

